# General > Politics >  Tax tax tax tax tax

## Green_not_greed

So with rejection of the 40% budget tax cut we see the first stealth tax rise of the next SNP assembly (if it happens) and it wont be the last.....

----------


## dozy

> So with rejection of the 40% budget tax cut we see the first stealth tax rise of the next SNP assembly (if it happens) and it wont be the last.....


Join the Westminster "Laurel and Hardie party ,This is another fine mess you've go me into".

----------


## bekisman

> Join the Westminster "Laurel and Hardie party ,This is another fine mess you've go me into".


Anyone got any ideal what on earth dozy is talking about?

----------


## sids

> Anyone got any ideal what on earth dozy is talking about?


Ideals? Not me.

----------


## squidge

> So with rejection of the 40% budget tax cut we see the first stealth tax rise of the next SNP assembly (if it happens) and it wont be the last.....


Not sure there is anything stealthy about it is there?  I Think the SNP have been pretty clear about it.

----------


## Green_not_greed

> Not sure there is anything stealthy about it is there?  I Think the SNP have been pretty clear about it.


OK if its not stealthy then its a tax rise  And the Numpty Party are on record again saying there will be none of those.  Workers in Scotland will pay more tax than their counterparts in England for the same salary.

----------


## squidge

It's not a tax rise either. It's a "tax stay the same". If we are all in this together then the decision that should be challenged is the UK one to make tax reductions for high earners when we are making cuts.

----------


## Mr Z

Politics made simple!!!
It appears we have 2 new parties the Laurel and hardie party and the numpty party
There was talk of a Nazi following party on another thread and of course there is always the none of the above party to vote for. Exciting times. How many of the above parties will appear on tonight's Scottish leaders debate on the BBC  
How many will answer the question put to them and how many will just slag off the others. 
Exciting times!!

----------


## Green_not_greed

> It's not a tax rise either. It's a "tax stay the same". If we are all in this together then the decision that should be challenged is the UK one to make tax reductions for high earners when we are making cuts.


If we are all in this together then the Scottish Numpty Party should never have been given tax powers.

----------

